# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Tapatalk app

## vangarret2000

I was wondering who uses this app? What do you think of it? Is it easier to use then just going directly to the website? 

I have thought about trying it but it seems the app is designed to be used with multiple forums so I was wondering if that would make it more or less difficult then just going to the site. What are the benifits of using the app?

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-07-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

I use it and like it. You don't need to use it with multiple forums.  

I use it when on the train or like many people have mentioned in another thread, when in the bathroom.  Some also don't have a computer readily available to view the forums so the only way they get their forum fix is via smartphone.  My preference is computer cause you can see more and search easier.  The app is used between computers and need to fill in the time.

----------


## DooLittle

I only use tapatalk.  I love it.  And this is the only forum I am on.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

I tried it and hated it,  reduced functionality... I never saw a benefit to it. I just use the website on my phone,  like right now  :Smile:  I am curious what others might say is a benefit,  maybe there have been improvements since I last tried.

----------


## DooLittle

For example, I'm on via the website,  you have to log in and out, or get timed out.  With Tapatalk I can just pop in briefly whenever.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> For example, I'm on via the website,  you have to log in and out, or get timed out.  With Tapatalk I can just pop in briefly whenever.


Check the remember me box when you log in and don't log out.  Last time I logged in is when I got my new phone.

----------


## 989josh

I like that it tell you when someone post to something you subscribe too. 





Sent from my iPhone

----------


## vangarret2000

> For example, I'm on via the website,  you have to log in and out, or get timed out.  With Tapatalk I can just pop in briefly whenever.


You can use the Remember me button when you login. This is required per device, not per account. So if you use the button only on your phone you would still need to login on a computer. 

Anytime I com to the website on my phone I am already logged in.

----------


## DooLittle

Meh.  I like Tapatalk.   That's all I use.  No need to log into the website.

----------

_MonkeyShuttle_ (05-08-2014)

----------


## vangarret2000

> I use it and like it. You don't need to use it with multiple forums.  
> 
> I use it when on the train or like many people have mentioned in another thread, when in the bathroom.  Some also don't have a computer readily available to view the forums so the only way they get their forum fix is via smartphone.  My preference is computer cause you can see more and search easier.  The app is used between computers and need to fill in the time.



Wouldn't a smartphone have the internet? I never heard of one not having that option. So shouldn't they be able to access the website, inbetween computers, without needing the app?

----------


## vangarret2000

> Meh.  I like Tapatalk.   That's all I use.  No need to log into the website.


What are the reasons you like it? Any things you find better on the app then on the full site?

----------


## DooLittle

> What are the reasons you like it? Any things you find better on the app then on the full site?


Well, aside from the app being faster to access, one touch and I'm in the app, vs going to internet, going to website...  I like the way it organizes threads.  Timeline/participated.  Posting pictures is tons easier and faster.

----------

_George1994_ (05-08-2014)

----------


## jclaiborne

On top of what DooLittle said, it formats it for your phone.  When I just go directly to the website via internet on the phone I have to constantly zoom in and out.  Scroll through the different forms wait for the brouser to reload, especially if you arent connected to WIFI.  With the app it has a side bar that organzies the threads, I just just quickly view what I want without having to zoom.  It will notify you if someone sends you a PM, quotes you, or replies to a thread that you have subscribed to.  It is basically just an ease of use thing.

----------


## DooLittle

> On top of what DooLittle said, it formats it for your phone.  When I just go directly to the website via internet on the phone I have to constantly zoom in and out.  Scroll through the different forms wait for the brouser to reload, especially if you arent connected to WIFI.  With the app it has a side bar that organzies the threads, I just just quickly view what I want without having to zoom.  It will notify you if someone sends you a PM, quotes you, or replies to a thread that you have subscribed to.  It is basically just an ease of use thing.


Yeah, stuff loads way faster than on internet.  There basically is no waiting for anything to load.

----------


## AlexisFitzy

I love the app! I use it for this forum and for fauna classifieds to scroll through things on there as well. I love how organize it is and so much easier to do than on the website. It's easier for me to navigate because there's not a ton of stuff all over the place scattered. Also I hate having to zoom in/out all the time. It's annoying. Some things I do do on the website but not through the app like voting in polls. Everything is so much easier on the app for me personally. I can get in and out quickly, check threads new threads, post things quickly. It's all just fast and easy without having to look at microscopic text! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Wuattaguan (05-08-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Wouldn't a smartphone have the internet? I never heard of one not having that option. So shouldn't they be able to access the website, inbetween computers, without needing the app?


I don't understand your first question here.  There was no statement where smartphones do not have internet access. 

Honestly, I never thought of using my smartphone's browser to access bp.net cause mine can be a pain to use.  Plus the mentioned zooming is very annoying. 





> Yeah, stuff loads way faster than on internet.  There basically is no waiting for anything to load.


Interesting, Internet is much faster here. 


I agree with Doolittle, posting pics is easier through the app.

----------


## DooLittle

> I don't understand your first question here.  There was no statement where smartphones do not have internet access. 
> 
> Honestly, I never thought of using my smartphone's browser to access bp.net cause mine can be a pain to use.  Plus the mentioned zooming is very annoying. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, Internet is much faster here. 
> 
> ...


Internet via my phone...

----------


## Pyrate81

> Internet via my phone...


<<  Thinks he's missing something...


Are you talking internet through wifi on your phone or cell phone service on your phone?  I"m talking about internet through wifi or lan on a computer compared to my smartphone.

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

> Meh.  I like Tapatalk.   That's all I use.  No need to log into the website.


This

----------


## ChrisS

I prefer the app, for many of the reasons already mentioned by Doolittle and Pyrate. Only thing I don't like about the app is the inability to vote on poll threads but I can deal with that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Zach Cedor (05-12-2014)

----------


## Rob

Wait wait wait....There's a website, its not just tapatalk? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------

_bigt0006_ (05-12-2014),_ChrisS_ (05-09-2014)

----------


## Kat_Dog

I like the app. I'm usually home though so I only use it if I'm out or if I need to post a pic I took with my phone.

Pretty much just does basic forum functions:read and post. I've never needed it for anything else.

I also like getting notifications whenever someone quotes me. If it weren't for the app, I'd never know if someone was talking to me unless I checked that tread again.


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Tat2Guy

I use the app when i'm not at my house, quick replying to a thread, or browsing and reading the BOI at fauna while ii'm in the mens room.  Other than that I prefer the computer.  I tend to be long winded and type faster than i can on a phone.  Also I use imgur for pictures so anytime I want to post a picture I usually do it from my PC

----------


## dr del

> I like the app. I'm usually home though so I only use it if I'm out or if I need to post a pic I took with my phone.
> 
> Pretty much just does basic forum functions:read and post. I've never needed it for anything else.
> 
> I also like getting notifications whenever someone quotes me. If it weren't for the app, I'd never know if someone was talking to me unless I checked that tread again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Hi,

You can actually get the website to email you when someone replies.

It's one of the options when creating a post.  :Smile: 

It's under the "*Subscription*" section below the window where you write your post.

----------


## Kat_Dog

> Hi,
> 
> You can actually get the website to email you when someone replies.
> 
> It's one of the options when creating a post. 
> 
> It's under the "*Subscription*" section below the window where you write your post.


Eh, clogs ups my email. I already have 2 websites emailing me when I get quoted and it bugs. I need to go turn it off >.<


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

I have been using it for several years and I love it, makes it a lot easier when you are on mobile devices (phone, tablet).

----------


## Darkbird

All the sites I have emailing me are set to only do it once a day, that is an option here too. I tend to be on and off all during the day,  so I just check email in the morning and respond to any threads that call for it, then just periodically check during the day. Of course it probably depends a lot on how you use the forums. I drive truck for a living,  and I'm usually only on during the day while waiting to load or unload. Normally when I get home I'm working with the critters or spending time with the family, and I don't need or want stuff bugging me then.

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

It brings the good people of BP net to your phone whats not to love  :Wink:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-12-2014),Zach Cedor (05-12-2014)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

I just click on user cp for my subscriptions

----------


## Morris Reese

I guess maybe I should, but I have never looked at the forum on a computer. I've always accessed it from my phone!

----------

